# BREAKING NEWS : Coupe&Cabrio Facelift



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

It's official now. According to the magazine, here are some details : New kidney grill (wider), no change for the headlights, no change of the rear lights. 

I must get the magazine now, they said there is/are (?) pics, so I'm off to get the magazine now.

More to come later. Stay tuned.

Alex


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

OK. Since i am probably the only one here, I will have a coffee break and wait for those pics ...  

Are you back yet? I am still waiting. Ok.

Patrick


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

waiting...


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Are these changes for the March production cars or the 2003 cars?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here ya go

Changes are for 2003. Clear lights will be standard. Note the front and rear bumper.

The article is saying that BMW is differentiating the Coupe/Cabrio line from the Limousine


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

I like the blacked out grill...NICE:thumb:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ism409 said:


> *I like the blacked out grill...NICE:thumb: *


I think it's masked. Don't think it'll come blacked.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2002)

IMO, that lower fascia looks MUCH better than the current coupe. I'm shocked.

Maybe there IS hope... (Nah....)


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

:thumb:


----------



## mineallmine (Mar 19, 2002)

:dunno: 

just trying to get my post count up


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Yeah, I like it! Looks clean. But I wonder where the fogs go??


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

The front bumper looks like its masked off, or I should say "unfinished" :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Toast said:


> *The front bumper looks like its masked off, or I should say "unfinished" :dunno: *


Yes, the text next to the pic saying the same.


----------



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

Can't make out anything. Can't really tell what the new grill is going to look like, neither can I see the new bumper. Guess we'll just have to wait for some better pics... but at least the coupe/cab facelift is official now...something to look forward to. 

Thanks Alex!! ....as usual! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Good job! :thumb: 

Correct me if I am wrong, seems to me what they did was to install the 2002 sedan hood?:dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Correct me if I am wrong, seems to me what they did was to install the 2002 sedan hood?:dunno: *


Not exactly, the powerdome lines on the sedan going from the kidney grill towards the mirrors, where here they are narrower. (or maybe unchanged)


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

At least they didn't mess up the lights. Oddly enough, the hood lines aren't going to the A-pillars... the lines haven't changed at all. This is encouraging! 

They've obviously masked the fog lights... I hope they aren't the beady ones from the 02 sedan.

- JP


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

BTW, how do you call the kidney grill pieces in english ? I mean the ones 10 pieces on each side?

'They' are going to be 22 in total, instead of 20 now. This is how wider it will be.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

*ok, it's not so bad. good that i got my 02 while it was still great looking.*

only have one question that is why is the grill getting bigger and bigger time after time. Soon we will only have front grill instead of anything else in the front of the car.

LIL Raja


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice... Thanks for the pix Alex. :thumb: Those bumpers look like M3's... :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: MORE BREAKING NEWS!*



A. van Hooydonk said:


> *Nice work, though. I see true inspiration in your work. Do you happen to live in California? DesignWorks is always hiring. *


Adrian nice to see you again, I think :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Don't post those pics over at Fanatics or someone will ask where they can get the body kit. *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I think i like it. Nothing too too funky, im glad they didnt make the funny headlights. I like the M3-esque look and the standard clear lights (grr). Just gotta remember here they gotta slap on that amber reflector:bigpimp:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *I think i like it. Nothing too too funky, im glad they didnt make the funny headlights. I like the M3-esque look and the standard clear lights (grr). Just gotta remember here they gotta slap on that amber reflector:bigpimp: *


YEP, but I quicklyyyyyyyyy painted that! :thumb: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

What is strange is that the sedan & coupe have flipflopped their hood lines.

Sedan went from having the creases go from the grill-> wiper blades to in 02 grill -> A-pillar.

Couple has always had the creases go from the grill->A-pillar. Now the redesign shows them going to the wipers.

Weird! No reason for it. Cosmetically they both look good, although I prefer the crease going to the wipers a bit better.

Seems like another change for change's sake thing.

- JP


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Ok, maybe I'm blind but other than the front spoiler it really doesn't look any different from my '01. :dunno:


----------



## planet (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: BREAKING NEWS : Coupe&Cabrio Facelift*



Sean said:


> *Wider grill? It's wide enough now. I'm glad Bangle didn't screw up the headlights and taillights. *


Too bad they didn't update the lights. I think the old down-sloped lights are showing some age. They don't flow as well with the lines of the car as the 02' sedan's upsloped lights.

But I might be biased.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: MORE BREAKING NEWS!*



A. van Hooydonk said:


> *
> 
> Are you looking for me?
> 
> ...


Hey folks,

Look who showed up!

Adrian, what happened? You've been awfully quiet... I guess you've been busy with new designs... Anyway, just wanted to let you know that we all missed you!


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

OMG!! Has Alee seen this! :yikes: 

You know how many dollars he will be spending to RETROFIT all the 03 body changes to his car. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Time to take out a second on the house Al. :thumb:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

agree, the corner lights are getting a bit dated. they should have been a one piece w/ completely clear corner sections/idicators like the e39. no one uses those translucent lensed corner idicators anymore. but they should stay down sloped though. the upslope looks less aggressive.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

JP -
Actually the current coupe hood line goes from grill to wiper. Looks like the change is to put on the new kidney grill with the pinched upper - outside corner...



JPinTO said:


> *What is strange is that the sedan & coupe have flipflopped their hood lines.
> 
> Sedan went from having the creases go from the grill-> wiper blades to in 02 grill -> A-pillar.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliChris (Jun 11, 2002)

What happened to this pic??? I just ordered a 330CI yesterday and now I cna't decide if I want to wait for a 2003.... I ordered the NAV too and am wondreing if its possible maybe to get a 2002 and ask them for the 2003 DVD nav if there is one?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

And just where is the picture??? :dunno:

I can't see it!   


Alex Baumann said:


> *Here ya go
> 
> Changes are for 2003. Clear lights will be standard. Note the front and rear bumper.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliChris (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea..there's a big red x where the pic should be... Man, anyone have a copy of it before they photoshopped it into that huge ass grill E46? lol..


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

@CaliChris

I've checked the server and the pic was probably a victim of my 'cleaning' action. I'll dig it up for you and post it again.

OTOH, according to my dealer, there are no changes/facelift acknowledged for this year.

But I'm reading in the newspapers and magazines that there is a facelift(!) expected in 2003. Other than the front/rear spoiler there will be no changes in the fascia (ie. the front lights are going to remain the same)


----------



## CaliChris (Jun 11, 2002)

Hmm... Sorry i'm a bit confused, let me try to see if I got what you were saying... You said the dealer is saying there is no facelift, but you heard there was one from other sources? I'm assuming the dealre would want to sell 2002's till the end... I'm more concerned however, about the lack of a DVD navigation, as my car has the Nav ordered and I don't want to find out 2 months after I hvae my car delivered that the 2003's will have an improved system.... Anyone else know anything?? BTW, I have a June 26 build date.. So I gotta get some info quick.. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The 'facelift' is planned for 2003 but not for the cars which are going to be built this year. (that's including the cars which are going into production between August 2002- December 2002 - which would be considered as MY2003)

As for the DVD Nav, I don't think we'll see it on the E46 before it appears on the E60.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I joined in late...Where IS the picture? It's just showing nothing but a small red x now.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, found the picture.

Here you go :


----------



## CaliChris (Jun 11, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *I joined in late...Where IS the picture? It's just showing nothing but a small red x now.  *


Alex Baumann is digging through his files to repost it..


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

CaliChris said:


> *
> 
> Alex Baumann is digging through his files to repost it.. *


he did it


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> he did it  *


That looks fine with me. Looks like Bangle was going to go full eye-treatment but stopped short of the sedan. I do like the front spoiler.


----------



## SCbeamer325i (Jan 3, 2002)

*pics aren't showing up*

.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: pics aren't showing up*



SCbeamer325i said:


> *. *


I have attached the pic, it's impossible that it doesn't show up


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: pics aren't showing up*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> I have attached the pic, it's impossible that it doesn't show up  *


I think some of us are going back to your original post without realizing you reposted just a couple of post ago.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I still prefer this pic:










I think the facelift will incorporate this design!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

HAHAHA! it was one of my few creative works I think 

Do you think I'd qualify for a position in Designworks ? :angel:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *HAHAHA! it was one of my few creative works I think
> 
> Do you think I'd qualify for a position in Designworks ? :angel: *


I think you qualify for a position at the Bangle Designwerks. Your work is genius... pure genius!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I don't see the pics


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *I don't see the pics  *


Check Alex's post dated: 06-11-2002 11:39 AM


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

its a nice subtle change, however it looks as good to me as the 2002 , i think its nice though


----------



## CaliChris (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn.. now all i gotta figure out is if they'll change the nav to a DVD based.. if not then i'll go ahead w/ my 2002 instead of waiting for 2003.. Thanks Alex! I think they incorporated the M3 look into the front and rear for 2003, looks good to me but no biggie because i'm gonna change to a MVR body kit anyways..


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

CaliChris said:


> *Damn.. now all i gotta figure out is if they'll change the nav to a DVD based.. if not then i'll go ahead w/ my 2002 instead of waiting for 2003.. Thanks Alex! I think they incorporated the M3 look into the front and rear for 2003, looks good to me but no biggie because i'm gonna change to a MVR body kit anyways.. *


No news on the DVD NAV yet. And I don't think that it'll come this year or next year.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> No news on the DVD NAV yet. And I don't think that it'll come this year or next year. *


DVD based nav? No... it's way to modern technology for BMW to implement it this soon. If they do, no doubt it will cost double the CD based Nav system. BMW should have DVD nav out, say 2014 at the latest.... right after DVD's are out of production.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> DVD based nav? No... it's way to modern technology for BMW to implement it this soon. If they do, no doubt it will cost double the CD based Nav system. BMW should have DVD nav out, say 2014 at the latest.... right after DVD's are out of production. *


LOL! Excellent post JP. You can't even use any cellular phone other than the Motorola. You must pay lotsa $$$$ for a hands-free set, but still can't use it over the multi-function wheel. :tsk:

I have heard that they are working on 'new' hands-free kits but I wonder when will it be available .


----------



## vodc4 (Jun 24, 2002)

when are this 2003 info coming out...

i hop they dont change the foglight like they do on sedan
if they do, then we cant install all those add-on kit...

still favor the old bumper...


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

In case you guys haven't heard, here are the changes for the 2003 3-series that were announced by BMWNA at the annual CCA meeting 2 weeks ago. Dealers should be getting this information soon as it will be in their 2003 ordering guides.

DVD based navigation
In-dash CD now possible with navigation
Rain Sensor/Auto Headlights in 325's premium package
Rear seat - third headrest and 3 point seatbelt standard 
Aux input on rear of head unit for MP3 player, etc
Sunroof standard on sport-wagons
*NO ANNOUNCED FACELIFT* for coupes/convertibles
Minor wheel style changes
No announced color changes

BMWNA's usual disclaimer came along with these annoucements - subject to change without notice.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

DVD NAV!! OMG, Don't tell Alee.  

I smell another expensive retrofit!!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I guess it's too much to ask that the CD player read MP3 format. The technology required to implement that must be staggering!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

ChadS said:


> *In case you guys haven't heard, here are the changes for the 2003 3-series that were announced by BMWNA at the annual CCA meeting 2 weeks ago. Dealers should be getting this information soon as it will be in their 2003 ordering guides.
> 
> DVD based navigation
> In-dash CD now possible with navigation
> ...


I could think of several things they should improve and change, but are no interest to them :banghead: :thumbdwn:


----------

